# I Would Appreciate Your Prayers



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 30, 2012)

I apologize for this being somewhat long but please read all of the details.

Many times after I read various posts in this forum, I ultimately feel ashamed of myself.  I feel that way because as I read your posts, I feel your pain and discomfort right along with you but I sometimes find it hard to put into words in conveying that message back to you.  There have been lots of times that I sat here with tears flowing down my face while reading of fellow members and their loved ones as they were forced to deal with illnesses and tragedies.  I firmly believe in GOD and the power of Prayer as I have experienced it firsthand on several occasions.  Several times, I have said Prayers on behalf of many of you but I never posted a printed word about it and I realize now what the original poster needs most is to know that there are others that are Praying and offering their support for them.  Printed words speak volumes indeed.  I promise to do my best in the future to offer any assistance such as Prayers or a shoulder to lean on if needed and make that known to any of you that are experiencing troubling times.   

Now with the above words stated, I humbly ask for your Prayers on behalf of my dear lady friend in Texas.  She and I have become very close friends since the death of her husband back 8 years ago and the subsequent death of my wife 6 years ago.  She knew my late wife and actually visited her on occasion in the hospital here in Augusta during the years prior to my wife's death.  Her husband had fought a 6 year battle with heart, diabetic and kidney related illnesses.  He died at only 50 years of age.  My wife fought a 6 1/2 year battle filled with multiple hospital visits, heart attacks, cardiac arrests, kidney failures, severe diabetic problems, etc.  She was only 52 years of age.  

My Texas lady friend ultimately saved my life back on May 29, 2007 as she called me while I was in the mist of having a heart attack.  The really strange fact is that she was supposed to go to church that night but something just told her that something was wrong and to to call me immediately instead.  The pain level was escalating as we talked.  She convinced me that it was more than just a bad case of heartburn and she made me take a 325 mg aspirin and get to the hospital immediately as the pain grew even more intense.  This fact ultimately saved my life as my doctors advised if I had waited even an hour longer, I would not have survived due to major blockages of my heart.

Now that you know a little about me etc, the really unfortunate news now is that my lady friend has been diagnosed with cancer in both breasts.  After numerous doctor's visits recently, the fact is her breast cancer has returned with a vengeance after a bout back in 2007 which she had a lumpectomy on one breast  and numerous radiation treatments at the time and she had been doing fine until recently.  She is now devastated and she will began her first Chemo treatment tomorrow morning at 10 AM.  The plan is she will ultimately have a double mastectomy but the doctors advised the current treatment should begin immediately with the Chemo treatments.  

We alternate visits back in forth from Texas to Georgia etc with each other about 4 times per year and we talk 3-4 times every day via phone.  She has been a blessing to me and likewise she thinks the same about me to her.  She has cared for her 96 year old father-in-law for the past 10 years now and he was forced to go into a nursing home last year.  Well "Pop", her father in law, died last Thursday afternoon and another close relative of hers had died Wednesday night.  She has been on a merry-go-round it seems with all of these things happening all at once.

I sincerely ask for your Prayers on her behalf during this time of uncertainly.


----------



## Harlee (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers for you and your lady friend are sent.


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers and a request to the prayer list.  It will be amazing and you will never know the amount of people that will be praying for your friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 30, 2012)

You got  from me.


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes sir, you have my prayers as well.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers from here also.


----------



## Sargent (Oct 30, 2012)

Your friend has my prayers...


BTW, I think a lot of us pray for the requests in this forum, but don't post it.  

That's ok.  They are heard anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers sent to your friend Mike.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 30, 2012)

Brother, prayers have been said, Father in heaven, please heal thie wonderful lady, we lift her up to you Father, and ask for a miracle and a total restoration in her body, in Jesus name


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## K80 (Oct 30, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and her.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 30, 2012)

our prayers and hope that the Lord will quickly heal this lady. And our prayers for comfort for you


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 30, 2012)

I am saddened to hear this.  My prayers will be added.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 31, 2012)

prayers sent from here sir.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayer sent!


----------



## kracker (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 31, 2012)

I have y'all in my thoughts and prayers ...


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Huntress (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers for such a wonderful lady friend of yours.  May you have the strength you need to be there for her in her time of need too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 31, 2012)

's for both of ya'll during this time.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 31, 2012)

Praying for both of y'all.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2012)

You got em


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 31, 2012)

Praying for this lady.................................


----------



## rydert (Oct 31, 2012)

prayers sent.......


----------



## mattech (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 31, 2012)

Prayers lifted for you both. Your friend will need your support so stay stron and remember the power of prayer. God can heal anything if its His will. You sound like a wise man and probably know most anything that can be posted here. If there's any way I can help, let me know.


----------



## bpryor (Oct 31, 2012)

prayers sent up.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 31, 2012)

Eagle Eye, 
About a year and a half ago, I turned to this forum for prayers after my youngest was in a bad car accident. Checking in on the forum in the middle of the night while sitting beside her bed in ICU gave me more strength than anyone one here can know. Funny how a bunch of screen-name strangers can pull a family though in times of need.

My prayers are lifted to your friend and to you. I have a dear friend that is about your Texas lady friend's age who had a double mastectomy several years ago. She now can laugh and joke and carry on with life...an option that would not have been available to her without the mastectomy.

Tell her to soldier on, be tough and have faith. Share with her the many notes of prayer here...it will give her strength, in spirit, physically and emotionally. I know it did me.

DW


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 1, 2012)

dwhee87 said:


> Eagle Eye,
> About a year and a half ago, I turned to this forum for prayers after my youngest was in a bad car accident. Checking in on the forum in the middle of the night while sitting beside her bed in ICU gave me more strength than anyone one here can know. Funny how a bunch of screen-name strangers can pull a family though in times of need.
> 
> My prayers are lifted to your friend and to you. I have a dear friend that is about your Texas lady friend's age who had a double mastectomy several years ago. She now can laugh and joke and carry on with life...an option that would not have been available to her without the mastectomy.
> ...




THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR PRAYERS AND COMMENTS.

DW, I surely plan on sharing every comment made here with her because she knows just how important Prayer is and she also knows my love for this website and the wonderful people here on GON as well.

Her first treatment yesterday has gone fairly well so far with just a feeling of tiredness etc.  However, the days to come will be a much tougher road for her in enduring these treatments.


----------



## CAL90 (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers sent for both of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers sent for your friend, Mike!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Nov 1, 2012)

Prayers from here as well. I'll post up a relavent testimony soon...


----------



## BT Charlie (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying bro


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 3, 2012)

Prayers from here,also - from the heart.

 Pain is a little more bearable when you know that you're not alone,and I can't say enough about the good folks here who care.

May God richly bless you both in whatever time is left.


----------



## Benbassmaster7 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am praying for y'all! I pray God does a miracle.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 4, 2012)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Hardhead (Nov 4, 2012)

*prayers*

I will pray for you and your friend.God bless you...


----------



## NoOne (Nov 4, 2012)

Prayers for Gods blessings for both of you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 4, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Gumswamp (Nov 4, 2012)

My prayers are added with these other good folks on GON.  God has placed both of you in this spot for a reason and he will see both of you thru it.  Bet you already knew that !


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 4, 2012)

Mike, see my post under the campfire....


----------



## Goddard (Nov 13, 2012)

Well said, sir.   I often read and pray, but do not comment.    Please know that your Texas lady friend and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 14, 2012)

Very sorry to hear. Prayers sent!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 19, 2012)

I wil be praying for her,


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter (Dec 25, 2012)

Prayers sent, sir. God bless


----------

